# Spybot "fix" problems



## Timmy Rowland (Nov 6, 2007)

I installed spybot and performed a scan. When I attempted to "fix" the threat, i received the following message "ERROR Unexpected error in fixing problems [cannot create file "C:\windows\wininit.ini" Access is denied]


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

That would indicate a possible infection.

Please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you cannot complete any of the Steps, simply move on to the next one - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply.


----------



## Timmy Rowland (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, Glaswegian. I looked through the list of programs and found none from your list. When I attempted the scan, I found that the scan is not available for Windows Vista yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Timmy Rowland,

Please continue with the rest of the steps, there is still another three.


----------

